# Impossibilité de downgrader après un jailbreak et ios 9



## ParaNova (28 Août 2015)

Bonjour, je viens vous voir car j'ai un gros problème

J'ai un iphone 6 plus qui était sous 8.4. Je l'ai jailbreaker avec Taig. J'ai ensuite voulu le passer sous ios9

J'ai donc fait la mise a jour ios 8.4.1 pensant que ca supprimerait le jailbreak. 
J'ai ensuite installé ios 9 qui marche très bien. 

Mais j'ai décidé de repasser sous ios 8.4. j'ai fait une restauration depuis l'iphone et j'ai choisit comme sauvegarde celle qui était sur icloud et que j'avait fait avant passer sous 8.4.1 (donc toujours avec le jailbreak)

La, gros problème, après l'avoir fini et avoir voulu synchroniser avec itune, l'écran s'est éteint, et mon écran me demande de me connecter a itune. 

Lorsque je le fait il me demande de le restaurer mais il me met l'erreur 17. 

Lorsque je passe en mode DFU que je restaure depuis ios8.4 ou ios9, il me met l'erreur 2005. 

J'ai beau chercher je ne trouve pas de solution... 
Une aide s'il vous plait ? 

Cordialement


----------



## Maxmad68 (1 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Il n'existe aucun moyen de restaurer une sauvegarde faite avec ios 9 sur ios 8
De plus, ios 8.4 n'est plus signée, donc impossible de restaurer dessus
Essaye de passer en DFU et de faire Restaurer en ne sélectionnant aucune version, juste en laissant iTunes faire...
Tiens moi au courant
Conseil, la prochaine fois, restaure un appareil jailbroken avant de le mettre a jour


----------



## Maxmad68 (2 Septembre 2015)

Je suis aussi dans le cas d'etre sous ios 9 et de vouloir downgrader sur ios 8.4
Je préferes attendre que ios 9 sorte en GoldMaster pour pouvoir downgrader sans bidouilles bizzares, ça sera surement possible à ce moment... J'espère :-/


----------



## Maxmad68 (19 Septembre 2015)

Downgrade fait!


----------



## palo31 (22 Janvier 2016)

Maxmad68 a dit:


> Downgrade fait!



Bonjour,

Faut-il comprendre que vous avez réussi a revenir sous ios 8 après passage au 9 ?
Si c'est bien le cas j'aimerai connaître la manip' car ce serait une solution à mon problème. 
Mon fidèle Bi-pro tourne sous mac 10.6.8. et je ne peut plus synchroniser mon ipad air. *
Je serai preneur de toute solutions me permettant de synchroniser a nouveau mon appareil depuis mon poste de travail. ( y compris un downgarde malgré que je sois satisfait d'ios 9.1, ou un jailbreak qui me permettrait de synchroniser facilement mes images sur mon ipad )


* _( Notez que que râle suffisament après apple pour n'avoir pas signalé qu'une mise a jour d' Itune serait nécessaire après passage au 9. On lance la maj d'ios, un message vous signale que tout s'est bien passé mais au redémarrage vous comprenez que vous ne pouvez plus utiliser votre appareil... J'estime que la procédure de mise à jour devrait mettre en garde contre ce désagrément. Enfin, les choses étant ce qu'elles sont, il faut se consacrer à la recherche des solutions plutôt que de ressasser ses petites misères... )_


----------



## Maxmad68 (25 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour
Effectivement j'avais réussi a downgrader vers iOS 8.4.1, mais c'etait vers aout, et cette version était encore signée, à présent, il est impossible de retourner sous iOS 8, désolé


----------



## olivier17100 (30 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour je voudrais savoir comment on fait dfu


----------



## Locke (30 Janvier 2016)

olivier17100 a dit:


> Bonjour je voudrais savoir comment on fait dfu


Et pourtant avec Google, tu trouves facilement ceci...


> Pour passer son iPhone en mode DFU, il faut commencer par éteindre l'iPhone en appuyant sur le bouton "power" au moins pendant quatre secondes et faire glisser sur "éteindre". Il va falloir ensuite appuyer en même temps sur les boutons "home" et "power" et les maintenir ainsi pendant dix secondes.
> 
> A la fin de ces dix secondes, relâcher "power" uniquement et maintenir "home" toujours pressé. L'écran de l'iPhone va devenir entièrement noir.


----------



## olivier17100 (5 Février 2016)

Ok merci


----------



## THE_GHOST (15 Juin 2016)

il est possible de downgrade en 8.4.1 grace a http://www.redmondpie.com/downgrade-ios-9-9.0.2-to-ios-8.4.1-using-odysseusota-2.0-video/


----------

